# Ralphamoments



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 26, 2022)

I figure this thread was do for awhile were we can post clips or post from Ralph just made you laugh whether it's intentionally or unintentionally and have a place for funny clips or posts that just get buried by way more important or interesting threads.

Here one that recent were Ralph BTFO YellowFlash




Your browser is not able to display this video.




One of my favorites "I'm Comp, Nigga" Clip




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Or "God's Plan" Clip




Your browser is not able to display this video.




"I have some swatting"




Your browser is not able to display this video.




"Her baby looks like he going to sell me a fucking tamale at yankee stadium"




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 26, 2022)

The yellowflash shot is the usual weak "ur a faggot" bullshit Ralph has for everybody


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 26, 2022)

State Champ said:


> The yellowflash shot is the usual weak "ur a faggot" bullshit Ralph has for everybody


True but it doesn’t make it any less funny and true at least to me.


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 26, 2022)

Well good to know that he has bad taste in music


----------



## tenet (Apr 26, 2022)

Frozen in time said:


> Well good to know that he has bad taste in music


caught this in the background while I was looking for something to actually watch




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 26, 2022)

1. The ones where he does that weird head bobble and does weird things with his lips from the "Sorry Gator?!?" Clip. 

2. Classic The gunt dance. The peak creativity of the gunt thread.

3. When he made his last stand screaming and grabbing the mic "BRING IT!"

4. The middle finger dance.


----------



## Chantelle's TV (Apr 26, 2022)

Thank god finally we have a Family Ralph Funny Moments vol. 17 thread


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 26, 2022)

When he used Cc instead of BCc to email all of his paypigs.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 26, 2022)

Before Meigh...before even the sex tape, Ralph took Fai Fai horseback riding. And as usual, he didn't have the self awareness not to post a pic.




You can almost see the poor horse's legs buckling under the weight of the Gunt. I'm sure it had to be sent to the glue factory shortly thereafter but it's still a funny picture.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 26, 2022)

The Knoxville Image still makes me laugh to this day.


----------



## deeman (Apr 26, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Before Meigh...before even the sex tape, Ralph took Fai Fai horseback riding. And as usual, he didn't have the self awareness not to post a pic.
> View attachment 3220569
> You can almost see the poor horse's legs buckling under the weight of the Gunt. I'm sure it had to be sent to the glue factory shortly thereafter but it's still a funny picture.


Makes me think of Boxer in Animal Farm. "Napoleon is always right!"


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Apr 26, 2022)

My favorite (from the top on down) is still the spergout against Dispatch (local archive below):




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 26, 2022)

"I have some swatting right here" 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Apr 26, 2022)

His facial expression while reviewing the Gym fingering video is underrated.


----------



## Berb (Apr 26, 2022)

SUCH A BRAVE STATEMENT will always be my favorite funny Ralph moment


----------



## Solodomor (Apr 26, 2022)

My absolute favorite is when @Null was on Ralph's stream, and Ralph said that he was "very smart", which made @Null laugh so hard that his audio cut out. 

Also, I think that the clip will be posted as audio only, but don;t worry, youre not missing much. The video version is just Ralph's ugly mug looking right at the camera. I attached the full clip from Sunrise Productions down below.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALCjYR87NlQ


----------



## Snigger (Apr 26, 2022)

*


----------



## David Brown (Apr 26, 2022)

Where is the "IT'S NOT TRUE" clip originally found? I searched on youtube "ethan ralph it's not true" but I couldn't find the original clip.


----------



## JhonVent (Apr 26, 2022)

Someone needs to put up the clip where Ralph started raging and ran bot and demanding for him to fight him. I haven’t seen the proper tard rage like that in a whIke.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 26, 2022)

Kind of want to change the title to "Ralphamoments". 

I'll lock my broom away for the month.


----------



## Solodomor (Apr 26, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Where is the "IT'S NOT TRUE" clip originally found? I searched on youtube "ethan ralph it's not true" but I couldn't find the original clip.


Here you go. 2:06 is what you are looking for.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovmI8ba3mPg


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 26, 2022)

Him dancing around like a retard and singing in front of Blaze studios in Texas was fantastic and I almost didn't believe it was real when I saw it.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Apr 27, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Kind of want to change the title to "Ralphamoments".
> 
> I'll lock my broom away for the month.


Done


----------



## FujiWuji (Apr 27, 2022)

I approve of ralph a-logging Yellow Fag. Slay, King. Slay.


----------



## Mr Clark (Apr 27, 2022)

I looked everywhere for the gods plan clip in gif form to make my pfp. Peak Ralph. The guy just got done for revenge porn and he was celebrating it because the sentence was the lightest he could have got.

Keep in mind:
- he still plead to the charge
- a sex offence
- of revenge porn
- where he revealed huffing shit
- revealed the memphis micro
- launched a new series of guntwave
- concerning his first kids mother
- in the car with his second kids mother
- dancing to nigger music
- he recorded/streamed it

Peak. Ralph.


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 27, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> Here you go. 2:06 is what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovmI8ba3mPg



Here's the second DAWTS NOT TRU from the Jim/Gunt/Matt stream. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 27, 2022)

Ralph appears at 1:07:00 to shit in YOFA's mouth.




"A crackwhore won't even suck your dick, worse, she's making fun of you in front of thousands".
Pretty good takedown at that time, except we're in 2022 and even Alice wouldn't suck the Ralphamicro consensually. 
I know we're comparing dog shit to dog shit, but "Erin" is a lot more presentable than Alice.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 27, 2022)

Snigger said:


> *


If you don't understand the reference I laugh at you


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Apr 27, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> "I have some swatting right here"


its like a bit but he's too stupid to be doing it ironically. he's literally a character from a writers room. slapping to a nigga


Angry Shoes said:


> Him dancing around like a retard and singing in front of Blaze studios in Texas was fantastic and I almost didn't believe it was real when I saw it.


case in point; its the sort of dumb shit Monkey Jones would have done *satirically* if he was obsessed with a hoodrat instead of an incel.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Apr 27, 2022)

I love the clip of Ralph saying he would slit PPP's throat and the recent clip of him at the bowling alley yelling " I DON'T SCARE, I DONT SCARE, YOU NEED TO KILL ME TO GET ME OUT OF THIS HELL" but there are so many good moments. There is a clip from like the very first Vegas trip in like November of 2020 or something where he and may are at an Applebee's and the hostess come up to him and asks if he is Josh Moon. Underated, fantastic clip.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 27, 2022)

"Yeah you're curious. You're bi-curious that's why you hang out with Flamenco"


----------



## Ripe (Apr 27, 2022)

I want to see the clip of where that Ralph kicking his height at the beginning of the Sunrise clips came from. Just curious of the context lol


----------



## 5753 (Apr 27, 2022)

Not really a ralphamoment, but just to quote the supreme overlord




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 27, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> You can almost see the poor horse's legs buckling under the weight of the Gunt


That poor horse in now in a glue factory


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 27, 2022)

Top 10 underrated Ralphamale moments and quotes:

1) He kept repeating "here in my palatial estate"  in his first stream after getting the shit kicked out of him in Portugal
2) Ever since that stream he can't help but end most sentences with "Do you understand?"
3) NOW LET'S WATCH SOME FUCKING TRANNIES
4) When he shaved his head live on air
5) When Mob Rats Exposed called him a clown
6) When Nick Fuentes called his life "sordid" not a week ago
7) His fake rings
 NOT THE OVEN DOOOoooOOOOOooOOOOooooOooor
9) I'm comped nigga
10) When he got visited by the police right after diving into the hotel pool with Mantsu who'd just finished her bikini stream


----------



## Solodomor (Apr 27, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> 2) Ever since that stream he can't help but end most sentences with "Do you understand?"


I’ve been wondering why he does this so much now. I mean, he ends almost every sentence with “Do you understand?” Anyone have any theories as to why he does this?


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Apr 27, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> I’ve been wondering why he does this so much now. I mean, he ends almost every sentence with “Do you understand?” Anyone have any theories as to why he does this?


He's trying to mimic Italian machismo.
"I don't give a fuck, you understand?"

My theory, anyway.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 27, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> I’ve been wondering why he does this so much now. I mean, he ends almost every sentence with “Do you understand?” Anyone have any theories as to why he does this?


It's because he mumbles and slurs himself so much due to alcohol and getting his face rearranged.


----------



## State Champ (Apr 27, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> I’ve been wondering why he does this so much now. I mean, he ends almost every sentence with “Do you understand?” Anyone have any theories as to why he does this?


He saw it in a movie or tv show, thought it sounded cool, now he's parroting it.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 27, 2022)

One of my favorite underrated Ralphamoments was when he busted out the thesaurus and made a sock account in the summer of 2020. This was just weeks before he filmed himself eating shit out of Faith's anus.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Where is the "IT'S NOT TRUE" clip originally found? I searched on youtube "ethan ralph it's not true" but I couldn't find the original clip.






Your browser is not able to display this video.



He left his Dlive stream running. It's one of my favorites despite how horrible and sad it is. 2:06 btw




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The Blaze HQ pigwiggle is another moment that made me bust my ass laughing like a crazy person.


----------



## Reaper King (Apr 27, 2022)

This will always be one of my top Ralphamoments, and he didn't even have to do anything.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Apr 27, 2022)

Concho Pete said:


> View attachment 3223401
> He left his Dlive stream running. It's one of my favorites despite how horrible and sad it is. 2:06 btw
> View attachment 3223404
> The Blaze HQ pigwiggle is another moment that made me bust my ass laughing like a crazy person.


Terminal wiggerdom.  There is only one cure.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 27, 2022)

He Who Points And Laughs said:


> Terminal wiggerdom.  There is only one cure.


----------



## Rei is shit (Apr 27, 2022)

When someone challenged him to a push-up contest with Warski. Ralph did 3 before giving up but he tried to play it off like he could do more.

Wish I could find the video.


----------



## WutangLee (Apr 27, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> When someone challenged him to a push-up contest with Warski. Ralph did 3 before giving up but he tried to play it off like he could do more.
> 
> Wish I could find the video.


He did zero. Those were chicken wings, he couldn't even maintain a pushup position.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 27, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> One of my favorite underrated Ralphamoments was when he busted out the thesaurus and made a sock account in the summer of 2020. This was just weeks before he filmed himself eating shit out of Faith's anus.
> View attachment 3223286


At least sea urchins are tasty and painful to step on. Ralph is just a tub'o'lard.


----------



## soygoyofacuck (Apr 27, 2022)

JIDF Agent #370 said:


> My favorite (from the top on down) is still the spergout against Dispatch (local archive below):
> View attachment 3220640


I had no clue who Ralph was until I saw this clip on 9chan *_checks watch*  _Jesus Christ, 2 years ago.

Needless to say, his "fuck yourself" pig squeal had me rolling.

Now I tune in every few months. Every time, I manage to be shocked at how far he's fallen from the last time I saw him.

I didn't think anything could be more embarassing than posting a sex tape and bragging about it.
But then Ralph brags about a "priceless heirloom" ring, only for it to actually be a cubic zirconium crackerjack prize.

What on earth is next?


----------



## Image Reactions (Apr 27, 2022)

Gotta say Gunt is 100% right about that faggot Yellowflash.


----------



## Fannyscum (Apr 27, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> When someone challenged him to a push-up contest with Warski. Ralph did 3 before giving up but he tried to play it off like he could do more.
> 
> Wish I could find the video.






(Sorry no Archive, I'm phoneposting)


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 27, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> (Sorry no Archive, I'm phoneposting)


Notice when Ralph tries to kick his legs out from under him. Cheating fat fuck.


----------



## Mr Clark (Apr 28, 2022)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> 2) Ever since that stream he can't help but end most sentences with "Do you understand?"





State Champ said:


> He saw it in a movie or tv show, thought it sounded cool, now he's parroting it.


Drive. He literally saw Drive and took the line from that because Gosling did it.

That or hes plain fucking retarded. Given the shitkicking he got thats a strong possibility


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 28, 2022)

Annihilated even when cheating, that's not how you do a push-up, Ralph. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Andy's one push-up:




One Ralphapushup:



One of Andy's push-up is about 2.5 Ralphapushups. 

Watch his gunt jiggle.


----------



## KebabShopSauce (Apr 28, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> I’ve been wondering why he does this so much now. I mean, he ends almost every sentence with “Do you understand?” Anyone have any theories as to why he does this?


Dick Masterson has said it for years and Ralph wants to be Dick.


----------



## GaryGrey (Apr 28, 2022)

So many moments.  Ralph just replayed his stream with Boogie v Frank Hassle and he had to skip past the part where he is so lazy the chaser and liquor are in different cups.  Ralph is so gone. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



He forgets anything above his eyes exists and keeps twitching them to make sure they are still there.


----------



## MasonicTelevision (Apr 28, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> So many moments.  Ralph just replayed his stream with Boogie v Frank Hassle and he had to skip past the part where he is so lazy the chaser and liquor are in different cups.  Ralph is so gone.
> View attachment 3226891
> He forgets anything above his eyes exists and keeps twitching them to make sure they are still there.


He’s taking after the other Internet Ethan with those eyebrow tics


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Apr 28, 2022)

When he was arguing with Metokur and crying about him making fun of him. "WEREN'T YEW ALL UGHHH RALPHS A FAT GUNT!" It's just so hilariously pathetic and all Metokur did to that point was make fun of the pillstream


----------



## soygoyofacuck (Apr 28, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Annihilated even when cheating, that's not how you do a push-up, Ralph.
> View attachment 3225603
> 
> Andy's one push-up:
> ...


----------



## Ripe (Apr 28, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Watch his gunt jiggle.
> View attachment 3225608


Jesus that thing needs support. Gonna be saggin down to his knees by 40


----------



## Least Concern (Apr 28, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Before Meigh...before even the sex tape, Ralph took Fai Fai horseback riding. And as usual, he didn't have the self awareness not to post a pic.


Huh, maybe Ralph got that threesome he was wanting after all.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Apr 29, 2022)

Hüftpriester said:


> Before Meigh...before even the sex tape, Ralph took Fai Fai horseback riding. And as usual, he didn't have the self awareness not to post a pic.
> View attachment 3220569
> You can almost see the poor horse's legs buckling under the weight of the Gunt. I'm sure it had to be sent to the glue factory shortly thereafter but it's still a funny picture.


That poor horse, reminds me of this.


----------



## 6thRanger (Apr 29, 2022)

My Top 10 underrated moments are:
1. Ralph saying he's willing to die in the ring vs Randbot and how he'd love to murder Gator.
2. The entire "Rad Roberts" persona he used with Vickers. 
3. Ralph wearing that outrageously ill fitting suit to AFPAC. 
4. Ralph inadvertently telling Mundane Matt that his Father had a DNA test because he thought Sandra was a whore. 
5. Ralph claiming the insurance agent from his crash was a fan of the killstream. 
6. Ralph calling Milo "Master Milo" on air. 
7.  Ethan's worry, anger and anxiety when Coach let it slip Ethan cheated on Nora in Knoxville. 
8. Ralph brake-checking a truck with his pregnant fiance in the vehicle and claiming that's what his momma taught him. 
9. Ralph flexing his overpriced, plain steak in Vegas.
10. Ethan saying Faith's pussy was loose while he had active matters before the court regarding her, and considering the Memphis micro.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Apr 29, 2022)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> When he was arguing with Metokur and crying about him making fun of him. "WEREN'T YEW ALL UGHHH RALPHS A FAT GUNT!" It's just so hilariously pathetic and all Metokur did to that point was make fun of the pillstream


That whole stream was literally orgasmic, the humiliation level was porn tier.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Apr 29, 2022)

My favorite moment was the Jim breakup where Jim says "I was never your friend, I told you directly to your face". Ralph, choking back tears, managed to say "WELL I'M NOT YOUR FRIEND EITHER FUCKER!!".


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## alan thicke (Apr 29, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> (Sorry no Archive, I'm phoneposting)



Note that the quad-tit was visible even then, and we didn't realize what we were seeing. Who would have? It's a medical mystery.

On another note, has anyone seen ralph smile that that since knoxville? I don't think he ever will again, and not just because his face is incapable of it after having been rearranged by underage prostitutes in lisbon.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 29, 2022)

I love every time he seethes about his Ex's and calls them whores
every single one


----------



## Chiridion (Apr 30, 2022)

My new favorite is when he pauses his rants to take a tiny sip of his shitty Starbucks latte through a metal straw. Clearly you aren't as tough as you pretend to be, or you would be drinking black coffee out of an actual cup. Maybe he'll trade in the truck for a Prius next, since he's so environmentally conscious.


----------



## Telemeter (May 3, 2022)

6thRanger said:


> My Top 10 underrated moments are:
> 1. Ralph saying he's willing to die in the ring vs Randbot and how he'd love to murder Gator.
> 2. The entire "Rad Roberts" persona he used with Vickers.
> 3. Ralph wearing that outrageously ill fitting suit to AFPAC.
> ...


11. Ethan :"I stomped on him while he was on the ground, being held down by 4 security guards, posing no treat!" Chaggot:"Yeah! And it got it on video!" Ethan "Weeeeell, naaaaah, i'm just kidding"


----------



## OldGuy (May 3, 2022)

When he for some reason posted this picture, its extra funny now that we know that the eye thing will be permanent, and it marks the beginning of the sun glasses era Ralph, he must be reminded of what happened each time his glasses come off and he sees his reflection..


----------



## LordOdin (May 3, 2022)

Solodomor said:


> My absolute favorite is when @Null was on Ralph's stream, and Ralph said that he was "very smart", which made @Null laugh so hard that his audio cut out.
> 
> Also, I think that the clip will be posted as audio only, but don;t worry, youre not missing much. The video version is just Ralph's ugly mug looking right at the camera. I attached the full clip from Sunrise Productions down below.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU i love this clip so much.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 3, 2022)

PeggieBigCock said:


> That whole stream was literally orgasmic, the humiliation level was porn tier.


i notice ralph has been really less confident in pushing his bullshit after that or pretending to be ralpha, i mean he does it still but hell usually back off controlling the narrative easier or almost pleadingly. its hard to describe, before he was like a coward who was confident enough to yell in his fortress that you suck and its nawt trooo in fact you suck shit and hes ralpha and trying to control the narrative, now it seems like he has to pretend to even be that. 

Also if were talking underrated ralpha moments we need to find an archive of his kumite debut he literally rees at bryan dunn and copes with everyone else from gg not even seeing the calls to come on lol

update the video isnt deleted its private, which means tonkasaw still has access to it


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 12, 2022)

"Her baby looks like he going to sell me a fucking tamale at yankee stadium"   ngl Ralph made laugh really good with this one.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> "Her baby looks like he going to sell me a fucking tamale at yankee stadium"   ngl Ralph made laugh really good with this one.
> View attachment 3274115


By this logic one might think this baby looks more like a lot more like Dax Herrera...


----------



## Harry Angel (May 13, 2022)

I'm actually fascinated by how emotionally vulnerable he is. There are two people he has been in love with, Nora and Jim, and in both cases he exploded at them in an impressive display of impotent, tearful rage. First Metokur made fun of him, and Ralph is a drunken emotional retard, alternately blubbering and ragepigging at Jim during their confrontation. Then he gets paranoid and when someone who might be associated with Nora makes fun of him, he preemptively ragepigs at his ex-wife on stream, despite no evidence she had anything to do with it. I'm sure he's crying every night while holding Nora's old dildo in his guntfolds.

That's why my favorite Gunt moments are whenever you can see his fragile fatty heart on display. When he talks how he would fuck Metokur and Milo on stream, every time you can hear his voice falter when Metokur tells him he's not his friend on old Killstreams (which was more than once), whenever he talks about Nora and it's obvious she was the only genuinely good, valuable person in his life. I bet Nora's silence is killing him, because if she ever spoke publicly against him, it would give him an actual reason to really hate her, but she just dropped him and went on with her life, and his ego can't take it.

Aside from that, his trip to Portugal is the gift that keeps on giving, even more than the sex tape. The moment he posted his busted face was amazing, 11/10, would watch again.


----------



## Christorian X (May 15, 2022)

Harry Angel said:


> I'm actually fascinated by how emotionally vulnerable he is. There are two people he has been in love with, Nora and Jim, and in both cases he exploded at them in an impressive display of impotent, tearful rage. First Metokur made fun of him, and Ralph is a drunken emotional retard, alternately blubbering and ragepigging at Jim during their confrontation. Then he gets paranoid and when someone who might be associated with Nora makes fun of him, he preemptively ragepigs at his ex-wife on stream, despite no evidence she had anything to do with it. I'm sure he's crying every night while holding Nora's old dildo in his guntfolds.
> 
> That's why my favorite Gunt moments are whenever you can see his fragile fatty heart on display. When he talks how he would fuck Metokur and Milo on stream, every time you can hear his voice falter when Metokur tells him he's not his friend on old Killstreams (which was more than once), whenever he talks about Nora and it's obvious she was the only genuinely good, valuable person in his life. I bet Nora's silence is killing him, because if she ever spoke publicly against him, it would give him an actual reason to really hate her, but she just dropped him and went on with her life, and his ego can't take it.
> 
> Aside from that, his trip to Portugal is the gift that keeps on giving, even more than the sex tape. The moment he posted his busted face was amazing, 11/10, would watch again.


I'm betting another part of the Nora connection has to do with his mother most likely loving her and him being married making her happy. Aside from that, Nora defended and protected everything he had while he was in jail out of no reason but love. I get the sense most everyone in his young life used or mocked him so Nora was like a miracle for him and he pissed it away.


----------

